# MSC Carbon Koncept - more details



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

As a follow up to the other thread Eliflap posted about the new Carbon Koncept ive been busy with the country rep over the last couple of days. 

We've been talking through the bike and i have the pre-release press pack info.

To confirm the frame IS 1370 grams Excluding shock. There are various shock options - DT Swiss Carbon, Fox RP23 and Rockshock Monarch 4.2

Depending on which one you go for the frame inc shock would be a maximum of 1580g complete which is farking good IMHO. It has Ti bolts on everything, uses a 31.6mm Seatpost, 68mm BB shell.

As to how it works - it has a combination of pivot and flexible stays to provide rear wheel travel. This is to be confirmed though as the pic im looking at right now shows a pivot.... But the Spanish translation says no pivot :skep: 


Frame only is 1785 Euros

Complete bike with a Sram XO build is 5000 Euro's and weighs 8.3kg
Complete bike with XTR build is 5800 Euro's and also weighs 8.3kg


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

*Info from the MSC website*

-MSC has erased the rotation point on the chain stays / seat stays using the carbon material flexible properties with a specific linkage design that eliminates most of seat stays flexion when the suspension is compressed.

-Rear wheel travel has increased up to 90mm.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Pic:


----------



## scarsellone (Oct 17, 2005)

Are these weight with wheels? If i'm not mistaken 8.3kg's is 18.3 lbs? Full Suspension!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes with Wheels....


----------



## scarsellone (Oct 17, 2005)

WOW! I think that is the lightest FS bike that I have ever heard of!

Do you have a full part spec?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

It is the lightest full suss frame.

I do have full spec lists yes for the different versions.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

not to rain, but isn't the scott spark also 3.5 lbs however with 4" of travel? Clearly this is a cheaper alternative regardless. Also, how's about guarantees on this frame if it cracks?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

A pic Nino linked shows a Scott Spark at 1700 something grams which is 3.75lbs

The Koncept is 3.31lbs.

I wouldn't say its a cheaper alternative - MSC are new to the scene in a sense so have to make a big splash with a new product. 

Im not sure on warranty status im afraid.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Well at almost a half a pound lighter then, that's great. As for cheapness, I was quoted 3500 for the spark frame although that was some time ago and perhaps prices have fallen a bit. 1780 (1.5)=2800 US.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, good isn't it 

Im looking forward to November when mine gets here.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

so you did get to test it out? how was it?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I got to test out an alloy copy which i liked - but it was hard going as the frame was too small and not setup properly (front mech etc)

But the alloy frame is very stiff and the suspension works very nice. I found i didn't need to lock it out for climbing which was ace.

I've got another test ride in November on a carbon one but so long as the BB is high enough i'll be ordering one


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

68mm BB shell? Why not just go with 90mm and be up-to-date?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

90mm limits you to Shimano's BB as there the only one making them.

Besides 68mm allows the use of more cranks = weight savings which lets face it is what this frame is all about...


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, makes sense.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Pics - the Top end model and the lower end model


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

That is amazing. Are these available in the States?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

They should be - look up the msc website for a disctrubter.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Just an update.

ALL MSC Bikes will now have a Lifetime warranty on them. MSC Carbon Koncept available within the next two months.

Frame only price is 2000 Euros.


----------



## mezzanine (Sep 6, 2004)

Do they sell these in the UK? If so I might look for a test ride as I like the weight. Does it take a 34.9 seat clamp and front mech?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes they will - i should be getting one of maybe the first one in the Country.
34.9 mech and seatclamp 31.6mm seatpost.


Check my blog for a pic of the one im getting.....


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

looks great, might get one myself & switch out an anchient M5 S-Works Epic FSR frame.

you ordered your frame before riding the demo bike, did your frame arrive yet?

the MSC website lists no dealers in the America's.

http://www.mscbikes.com

...who is their rep for North America? do you have any contact info?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

I rode the aluminium version which is basically the same - ive got another test on the first carbon one in the UK end of Jan which is nice! 

Im not sure if there is an American Rep - the UK rep might be able to help you out i can put you in contact with him if you want...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> Hi
> 
> I rode the aluminium version which is basically the same - ive got another test on the first carbon one in the UK end of Jan which is nice!
> 
> Im not sure if there is an American Rep - the UK rep might be able to help you out i can put you in contact with him if you want...


(argh!) sorry, i didn't realize where you were in the world.

funny mistake - i'm a brit in SoCal & your a yank over in the UK?

...just opened the 09 MSC PDF Catalogue, it appears the MSC FSR carbon frame is now re-branded as the MSC ZION CARBON RR - with crass ZION graphics to match - i'll never effin' own/ride any bike called "the land of israel".

peace.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

do we have vbrake support for the rigid carbon frames?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

V-brakes for the hardtails do you mean ?

Im living in the UK on an Ex US military Army base


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

hardtails yes


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Currently weighing up the pros and cons of getting one of these as my team bike for this year.

Getting a look at the hardtail next week, then I'll make the decision. If anyone gets one beforehand, I'd really appreciate pics etc.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Dougal - i see we live very close to each other....

Im getting to ride the carbon koncept end of the month.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh... As far as i know it's Disc Only for all the MSC Carbon bikes im afraid.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> Dougal - i see we live very close to each other....
> 
> Im getting to ride the carbon koncept end of the month.


What dealer is getting it in for you to ride?

Hoping you'll be racing it, getting one of these and riding it at Pentlands/Glentress only is almost a sin!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Im meeting up with the UK rep for the day - he's bringing one up for me to try !

Hopefully will be racing it - but it'll get a thrashing up the Pentlands. Dont really ride Glentress anymore to be honnest.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm, I think I'll get on the phone tomorrow and see if I can get a shot too.

Cheers for the info.

Yeah, Glentress was played several years ago for me, find it too easy and too busy these days.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, Tress is too busy nowadays - you can't move without having kids buzzing your rear wheel etc.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Did you get a chance to see it? Car troubles put a stop to any trips for me this week.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Same here mate! Its at Glentress this weekend :madman: My car has died on me though :madmax:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

bah go pedaling, cars polute too much.

Do we have vbrake support on the frames?


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb quest:
Is there a rider weight limit or max rec'd rider weight on these?
I'm a solid 190 and ride aggressively......


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

AFAIK none of the carbons frames have support for V-brakes.

Neither do I think the frames have a weight limit. I'll post again tomorrow when I've given the Rep the 5th degree.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

None of the frames support v-brakes.

There is no rider weight limit either - but obviously it's a light weight XC frame.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

Saw this bike today, and the WCR Carbon hardtail.

Both are lovely bikes, the Koncept is crazy light. Torn between the two, a few hours on an Alloy Koncept should help make my mind up next week though.

Took some pics so you chaps could see:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like Inners was a bit wet today then ??

Pissed i couldnt make it down - car failed the bloody MOT :madmax: 

Ive ridden an alloy Koncept though - months back. It was really nice! Im meeting the Rep end of Feb though for the carbon.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Flexible Chainstays, give me a break!


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> Flexible Chainstays, give me a break!


There is a pivot at the BB, only the pivot at the dropouts is missing. Lots of people do or have done this; Yeti ASR, Yet 575, Trek Fuel (older design). etc.


----------



## elphilmino (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Jonnybravo,
I realize this post is a few months old, but I want to let you know MSC Bikes are now available in the U.S. We will have Koncept Carbon bikes and frames in stock within six weeks, and will be looking for qualified dealers. 
A formal announcement will come out in a few weeks. In the mean-time, if you have questions or comments, feel free to reply to me via email, or contact me at 208-450-9628. 

Cheers,
Phil Vega
MSC Bikes U.S.A


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out my blog for first pics confirming frame weight :thumbsup:


----------



## Ketil (Mar 26, 2010)

I got my Koncept RR XX last week, and I am very pleased. This bike rides like the wind. But the rider weight is critical - MSC told me max rider weight is 85 kg. On a good day is my weight 72 kg, and I really think this is close to max on this frame. 
My bike has the MSC300 carbon wheels, and these has a rider weight limit of 75 kg, but these feel very stiff and nice.
Overall, a very good looking bike.

Bike with pedals and botlecage = 8,170 kg


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> Flexible Chainstays, give me a break!


that pivot point only moves 2 degrees max so flex pivots are better, a bearing pivot adds unnecessary weight


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ketil said:


> I got my Koncept RR XX last week, and I am very pleased. This bike rides like the wind. But the rider weight is critical - MSC told me max rider weight is 85 kg. On a good day is my weight 72 kg, and I really think this is close to max on this frame.
> My bike has the MSC300 carbon wheels, and these has a rider weight limit of 75 kg, but these feel very stiff and nice.
> Overall, a very good looking bike.
> 
> Bike with pedals and botlecage = 8,170 kg


 pictures please


----------



## ePa (May 5, 2008)

Hi!

I found this one from finnish forum:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Frame weight alone is about the confirmed 1370g. MIne weights 1454g with all hardware, der. hanger, headset cups and bearings-kcnc radiant. Rides amazing. Complete should come right about 7300g or 16lbs

Chris.


----------

